

Show HN: geohub.github.com - locate your github friends - jaspervdj
http://geohub.github.com/

======
peter_l_downs
This looks like wheremyfriends be for github — very cool :) I did something
similar [0] the other day for facebook friends, so it's cool to see this, too.

I like that you can hide the people you only know from forks.

[0] <http://wwikt-peterldowns.dotcloud.com>

------
comatose_kid
Neat! This would be an interesting direction for Github to explore.

You could take it even further - It would be great if there was a way to
figure out who has written (for example) a Computer Vision system in Go in a
geographical area. The ultimate recruiting tool.

------
zenlikethat
Wow. About to move to another city, and turns out there's a person there on
the list. This tool is really cool!

